# Clicker training?



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone here tried clicker training with their tiels? What results did you see? I had read somewhere about it and wanted some opinions on the subject


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't heard about it being used for tiels and I'm not sure how well it would work. I'm not sure if they would be frightened by the clicker.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Clicker training works for any bird if the trainer does it right! Many birds are afraid of the clicker at first, but there are several ways that you can temporarily muffle the sound so it isn't so loud. Once the bird gets used to it the loudness isn't a problem.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I did a very little bit of clicker training with Cookie. It was my laziness rather than her response to the training that stopped me. While i was working with her she was extremely responsive and eager to train. Within a couple of days she would reach up, down or walk for a short distance to touch a target stick (i used a chopstick) with her beak in order to get a reward (sunflower seed). I'm meaning to start clicker training with my gcc Zoe in order to get her past some cage issues she's having at the moment. If i do i'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought the book and clicker. Thinking I would have to use it for Tiki as he was so scared when I got him. I'm not interested in having my Tiels do tricks, just wanted him to step up on command without trying to bite, but we got the job done without the clicker. And Torch has been my baby since the day I brought him home, so he certainly doesn't need a clicker.


----------

